# Build Your Own Marking Gauge



## semmons23 (Jun 24, 2011)

If you are interested in building your own marking gauges, I've just posted a blog entry and a video on YouTube. Feel free to check it out. This one is made from Osage Orange and Cocobolo.

http://www.thedustydeveloper.com/2012/03/build-your-own-marking-gauge.html










Thanks
Steve


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

This is so weird. I found some Bois D'arc recently and started making a mallet but wanted to use it elsewhere. You've given me a great project to use this wood!

Nice video too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

looking good 
I´ll go and check your vidio/blog out

thanks for sharing
Dennis


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, really nice!!!


----------

